
A Docker engineer got so many threats the company hired security to protect her - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/death-rape-threats-for-docker-engineer-2016-4
======
tomlock
Is this going to be another article that Hacker News tosses on the pile of
"chose not to believe"? Here's hoping this is finally the one that makes
people realize that these things are happening irl.

~~~
noir_lord
Shrugs, speak for yourself.

I was at a tech talk last week, 40 devs, 1 woman, 39 blokes.

You don't have to be a genius to see there is something off with that ratio.

I've rarely seen more than 1-2 at any of the tech events I've gone to there.

I've also heard the crap some programmers say about women (not all but enough
to leave a bad taste).

Prior to working in the tech industry I worked in the retail industry and the
gender split was pretty much 50/50.

~~~
tomlock
See gozur88's comment.

~~~
noir_lord
I think a lot of people when they succeed in a field want to believe it's
entirely because of who they are not what they are.

It's hard to admit that some of your success might be because of your
gender/colour etc.

------
ksenzee
The news here (if you can call it that) is that Frazelle seems to have left
because Docker was tolerating her being harassed, instead of supporting her
like they said they would. You have to read between the lines to see it,
because she's not coming out and saying so, so there's really not enough there
to hang a news article on.

------
gozur88
>It's worth repeating: this person received horrific threats because she's
good at her job and out teaching others how to use an up-and-coming
programming technology.

That's just not believable. There has to be more to the story than that.
Nobody gets harassed _because_ they're good at their job and go out teaching
others etc, etc.

~~~
lacker
I think it's believable. Go read the Twitch comments when a woman appears on a
popular stream.

~~~
lillesvin
I was just about to make the same suggestion. Twitch chat is basically as low
as it gets. I have absolutely no problem believing that someone would make
death/rape threats out of the blue after seeing how women are treated by a
random (large) Twitch chat.

------
kyrre
how was the company supposed to react anonymous people harassing her on IRC?

